# Need dimensions for glass top for 18x18x24 exo terra



## treylane (May 16, 2012)

I'm going to surprise a friend with a new glass top to replace an old warping acrylic top for an 18x18x24 exo-terra. Problem is, I don't have any tanks that size, so I'm not sure what dimensions to have it made in. 

They still have the plastic border on the top of the tank (with the round bumps at front and back), they just pulled out the removable screen section and dropped in an acrylic panel.


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

I can measure mine when I get home later. I need to have glass cut for mine, too.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

a is is the max inside dimension, where the mesh-holding bracket sits). It is the same in both directions, front-to-back and side-to-side.

b and c are the dimensions if the hole. If the glass us smaller than that, it will fall in. 

d and e are the dimensions of the hinge notches that need to be cut out.

a = 16-5/16"
b = 16-⅜"
c = 16-⅛"
d = 1-⅛"
e = ⅜"


My recommendations are below. But make sure you talk to the glass cutter about their tolerances. When I got my 18×24 cut, they asked for the dimensions you want and give you their tolerance level, if what they cut for you doesn't fit, but is within their stated tolerance margin, you will have to pay for a new one. 

If you go with no vent then, 16-¾" squared (for a tighter fit) or 16-⅝" (for a looser fit). Both, should work, and take the notches out of the two front corners (see below). 
The d and e dimensions are the two short sides of the triangle and correspond to the dotted lines in the image below.










If you go with a vent, then just shorten on of the dimensions down by a few inches to accommodate your vent strip. And in that case, the notches are not needed in the glass (they will go on the vent strip).


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

Although glass is the better choice, FWIW lexan / polycarbonate does not warp - it's much easier to cut n drill n modify.


----------



## treylane (May 16, 2012)

Thanks so much, that's perfect!


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

treylane said:


> Thanks so much, that's perfect!


Also if they use a misting system, you can have the glass company drill the hole for you. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

I don't normally like to resurrect dead threads but people should check before using this measurement with new Exo Terra 18" x 18" tanks.

My a dimension is 17" exactly which means using the above dimensions would have resulted in a piece that would fall through the top of the tank.

Solo


----------

